# ASA Contingency



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Pse and Elite


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

When you go to a asa national event you just walk around to the company booths and sign their paper under the class you shoot, I have gotten money from gold tip and b stinger and bowtech. The arrow and stabs checks were around 50 bucks each I think and the bow one was 300 bucks or so. I am just a amateur shooter and wasn't even a staff shooter for those companies and they still each time came through. For me it was nice to see a little support and basically paid for my next asa national shoot since it costs almost 400 bucks to attend one for me.

Some of the companies require you to be a staff shooter for you to get the little checks such as tru ball but a lot of them don't.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.mathewsinc.com/assets/pr...b2dc638ca3f1e39f9e5ab0fd690831f3961991fba.pdf


----------



## FingershooterTX (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone know if there are any sight companies that offer $$$


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I know Extreme sights pay $100 for a win......


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Dang, Mathews really wants to win Vegas.


----------



## redbearddad (Jul 21, 2017)

Following this..... not that I am planning on winning but great information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remwin (Sep 11, 2013)

https://eastonarchery.com/contingency-program/ 

Here is Prime's contingency program for ASA:


----------

